# My First Camacho



## Grammaton (Aug 26, 2009)

It was shrapnel from ejgarnut. It was milder than I expected, but fairly tasty. Thank you, Terry.


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

I really enjoy Camacho cigars. With my fav. being the Camacho Corojo. Pretty tasty stuff!


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

The only Camacho I've had was a Room 101 '404' Maduro. It was a damned fine smoke. I'm especially interested in trying Camacho's Triple Maduro cigar.


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

Was that the 1962? I just smoked my first one last week, and also found it milder, and sweeter than I expected. It was an enjoyable stick.


----------



## Grammaton (Aug 26, 2009)

Rubix^3 said:


> Was that the 1962? I just smoked my first one last week, and also found it milder, and sweeter than I expected. It was an enjoyable stick.


Yes. I couldn't detect any sweetness at all. I have trouble identifying specific flavors in general, but I would say it was more grassy and cedary (it's a word if I can say it).


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

those are nice. all i can say is, if you like the 1962, then go to a B&M right now, and get a triple maduro, or, for less money, the SLR maduro. you cant go wrong with those. (the liberties are also great, but $$$) trust me, im a camacho whore. lol.


----------



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

The Camacho Corojo is one of my favs atm. From the look on your face though I'd expect you didn't like it at all haha.


----------



## Grammaton (Aug 26, 2009)

Claes said:


> The Camacho Corojo is one of my favs atm. From the look on your face though I'd expect you didn't like it at all haha.


I always look that way. If I'm smiling, something funny is about to happen.


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

gibson_es said:


> those are nice. all i can say is, if you like the 1962, then go to a B&M right now, and get a triple maduro, or, for less money, the SLR maduro. you cant go wrong with those. (the liberties are also great, but $$$) trust me, im a camacho whore. lol.


Triple maddie is a great cigar.


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

My favorite are still the Camacho Scorpions. I like the Room 101 as well, great flavor.


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

I to had my first Camacho the other day, it was a 1962 (monarca) also,

it had a different flavor profile from any cigar I've smoked to date !

I personally can wait to try others in this line !


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

I love Camacho and I recently enjoyed a Camacho Diploma that had been resting in the humi for several years. Where can you find some good deals on Camacho cigars. Their price is the only thing that keeps me from having a humidor full of them.


----------



## abush22678 (Jan 2, 2010)

I have not had a Camacho yet but I have only heard good things in the forums about them. I need to try one soon. My to try list is ever growing


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Grammaton said:


> I always look that way. If I'm smiling, something funny is about to happen.


lol....I bet that made it easy for your teachers in school to know when you were about to pull a prank.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

wow, so many people saying they have not had a camacho yet.....im sorry for yall. lol. j/k.... but seriously, get out there and get a few already! it only takes one to get you hooked. lol. as far as the price. the SLR is a decent price, and sometimes CI puts there robusto sampler on sale (its called the dream sampler or something like that) i grabbed 4 of those a while back because like i said, im a camacho whore and it was only $2 a stick. lol. though i will admit that the camacho triple maduro is pricy, as well as the liberties, thats why i havent had very many of them sense i broke my leg....too pricey.


----------



## PadillaGuy (Feb 4, 2010)

While I may go by Padilla Guy, my true love are Camacho cigars.
I've yet to try one that I haven't frankly admired. 

My first Camacho was, and also happens to be my recommendation to anyone wishing to try, the Camacho Corojo Monarca. You should be able to pick one or two up at your local for about $5-$5.50ish. One thought though, if you've never tried a good corojo cigar, you may wish to try something a little smaller such as a Rocky Patel Missle in corojo. If you're sure you're up to good a good corojo, try the Monarca. 

For those of you that have tried the traditional corojo line, may I suggest the Diploma line in the 07/05 size? This funky shaped, double-labeled beauty will set you back a bit more, but it is simply a piece of artistry. The best likeness appropriate to its shape is a baseball bat. She starts narrow at the foot, tapering out as you smoke and finally tapering back near the head. This is absolutely one of my favorite cigars. Period. I also have a small stash of the torpedo shape in this series that I picked up from CI a while ago which are aging nicely.

As for good deals, Holt's had a deal on 20 Camacho Corojo Centros with a 2003 maduro wrapper leaf from manufacture year 2006. I want to believe they were around $80.00. Hang on, I'll go look and be right back...... Nope, they're gone now... Shit, sales don't seem to last.

As to the other Camacho lines, I like them all, but I'm all about the corojo...

I finally must comment on the Camacho San Luis y Martinez. This absolute beaut is available from J-R Cigars. This cigar is the subject of a lot of debate and speculation. According to the J-R website.....

"Handmade in Honduras
Wrapper: Unknown
Binder: Unknown
Filler: Unknown

Full Bodied

The San Luis y Martinez line was designed by the Eiroa family to replicate as close as possible, the cigars that were formerly made in Cuba’s most famous district. The family has been so zealous in guarding the recipe for the makeup of these cigars that we have no information on the makeup of these cigars. All we can tell you is that these are heavy bodied, with immense amounts of bold billowing smoke from every draw. Sealed in stay fresh glass tubes to maintain their original flavor and essential oils, these marvelous smokes need no special care to be ready for a celebratory evening."

Now, according to my Perelman's Cyclopedia of Cigars, 2010 ed.

"Handmade in Danli, Honduras
Wrapper: Mexico
Binder: Honduras
Filler: Honduras

Double Corona No. 1 (71/4" x 56) - CM
Toro No. 2 (6" x 52) - CM
Robusto No. 3 (5" x 52) - CM
Grand Corona No. 4 (5 5/8" x 46) - CM

Made by Tabacos Rancho Jamastran for Cigars by Santa Clara (aka. JR - PG's note) and introduced in late 2007, this full-bodied blend is offered in boxes of 10."

All are in a Colorado Maduro or EMS wrapper and come in glass tubes. No labels are affixed to the cigars but rather to the tubes themselves.

I bought a box of No. 4 from JR for $48 and change. They are beautiful. I mean really nice gift beautiful. And, best of all are absolute delicacies. Another board, which I would never-ever visit, had a big debate going comparing these cigars to of all things, the BMW M5 of cigars, the Opus X series.

I'll keep my thoughts on the Opus X and Anejo lines for a different thread and another night. Suffice it to say that you won't be finding me making room for either of the aforementioned cigars so long as I can get San Luis y Martinez.

Oh, forgot about the pre-Embargo line. 3 sticks, $39.99 at CI (don't ask about a box...). Classic Cuban construction complete with shaggy foot, pig-tailed head and certified pre-Embargo Cuban tobacco. Mum got me three for Holiday (and a 5-pack of Torano 1959 Churchill's, good Mum) haven't smoked one yet. Soon, soon......

Happy Smoking.
PG


----------



## PadillaGuy (Feb 4, 2010)

Tomorrow or the next day, I'll be taking a swipe at my first review. I was going to write about the Punch London Club EMS, a personal favorite, that was until I smoked a Camacho Room 101 - 323....

I'll post here when it's out...

PG


----------



## contract (Dec 1, 2008)

To each his own. My first was thrown away after 3 puffs


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

contract said:


> To each his own. My first was thrown away after 3 puffs


what was it? i suggest getting a tripple maddie, liberty (2007 if u can find it) or an slr before making a final decision on them.... or even another of what u had to make sure it wasnt just an ugly duckling


----------



## contract (Dec 1, 2008)

gibson_es said:


> what was it? i suggest getting a tripple maddie, liberty (2007 if u can find it) or an slr before making a final decision on them.... or even another of what u had to make sure it wasnt just an ugly duckling


 I honestly could not tell you. It was just so bad I tossed i and gave the other one in my humi to a random guy at the next wedding I went to.


----------

